# كل شئ عن التشحينsupercharging



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 يوليو 2010)

supercharging
التشحين









أولا مقدمة :

كما نعلم فاى محرك احتراق داخلىInternal Combustion Engine يخرج كمية محددة من القدرةPower تسمى بBreak Power

و من هنا يمكن تقسيم انواع القدرة الموجودة بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلى الى ثلاث أنواع:

1)Indicated Power(IP):و هى القدرة الكلية التى ينتجها المحرك عن طريق احتراق الوقود و انطلاق الطاقة الكيميائية المختزنة داخل الوقود داخل الاسطوانة

2)Break Power(BP): و هى صافى القدرة المنتجة بواسطة المحرك بعد طرح قدرة الاحتكاك 

3)Friction Power(FP):القدرة المستهلكة نتيجة وجود احتكاك بين الاجزاء الميكانيكية مثل الpiston,Cylinder

 ومن التعريفات السابقة يمكن استنتاج هذة المعادلة:
IP=FP+BP

ثانيا:أهمية التشحين:Super Charging

يؤدى التشحين الى زيادة القدرة الكلية و بهذا تزداد الBP و تزداد قدرة السيارة وبهذا تزداد سرعتها و عزمها...و هذا ما يميز السيارات عن بعضها!!!!

IP=IPE X (F/A) X (CV) X (Ma)
where

IP:Indicated Powerالقدرة الكلية
IPE:Indicated Power Efficiencyكفاءة القدرة الكلية
CV:Calorofic Value of the fuelالطاقة المستخرجة من الوقود
Ma:mass flow rate of airكمية الهواء الداخلة للاسطوانة
F/A:وزن الوقود الى وزن الهواء

و من المعادلة نجد انة يوجد عدد من الثوابت الى لا يمكن التحكم بها  او زيادتها لزيادة القدرة الكلية و هم
CV وF/A
و من هنا يمكن استنتاج انة لزيادة القدرة الكلية يمكن زيادة
1كفاءة القدرة الكلية
2كمية الهواء الداخلة للاسطوانة


1)كفاءة القدرة الكلية

عند اجراء محاولات لزيادة كفاءة القدرة الكلية وجد انة يزداد بشكل كبير  حرارة المحرك مما يؤدى الى اجهادات حرارية على جدران الاسطوانة و وجود احتمالية لانهيار الاسطوانة

كما انة يزداد الضغط داخل الاسطوانة مما يمثل اجهادات ميكانيكية يمكن ان تؤدى الى انهيار سطح الاسطوانة

و بهذا, يمكن استنتاج ان الطريقة الوحيدة لزيادة قدرة المحرك هى زيادة كمية الهواء الداخلة لاسطوانة الاحتراق


ثالثا:طرق اجراء التشحين
بالطبع يستخدم التشحين فقط فى محركات الديزل , و لا تستخدم فى محركات البنزين نظرا لصغر حجمها و الخوف مما يسمى بالdetonation و هى احتراق الوقود بنفسة قبل اشعال الspark plug مما يؤدى الى وجود اجهادات حرارية و ميكانيكية كبيرة تؤدى الى تدمير المحرك بعد فترة

كما ذكر سابقا ان التشحين يعنى زيادة كمية الهواء الداخلة الى المحرك... و عادة ما يتم هذا باستخدامCompressor or a blower 

يوجد ثلاث طرق يمكن اجراء التشحين بها
1)التشحين mechanical supercharging
و فيها يتم توصيل الكومبريسور بعمود المحرك عن طريق صندوق التروس
اى ان الكومبريسور يأخذ الطاقة الازمة لتشغيلة من المحرك نفسة







2)Turbocharging
و فيها يتم تمدد جزء من غازات العادم الخارجة من الشكمان داخل تربيةTurbine و بهذا يدور عمود التربينة الذى يوصل بالكومبريسور 
اى ان الكومبريسور ياخد الطاقة الازمة لتشغيلة من عمود التربينة






3)combined system النظام المدمج

و فى هذا النظام يتم توصيل الكومبريسور بعمود المحرك(كما هو الحال فى التشحين الميكانيكى) و يوجد ايضا تربينة يتمدد داخلها غازات العادم و يتم توصيلها بعمود المحرك(لتعطى شغلا اضافيا للمحرك) 


و يجب الاشارة هنا انة يركب جزءا مهما جدا فى حالة التشحين الميكانيكى يسمىAfter cooler
و هو يقوم بتبريد الهواء بعد زيادة ضغطة (بعد مرورة عبر الكومبيرسور)





صورة توضح النظام الميكانيكي/التربينى





صورة توضح النظام الميكانيكي/التربينى





صورة يوضح النظام الميكانيكي/التربينى










صورة توضح كل الانواع السابقة



اتمنى يكون الموضوع نال على اعجابكم....
و سنتحدث لاحقا ان شاء الله عن انواع غرف الاحتراق


----------



## A3sh (10 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا و جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عايد البدري (10 يوليو 2010)

شرح جميل جدا ووافى
شكرا لك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا a3sh و عايد الدرة على المشاركة


----------



## ammar -508 (12 يوليو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 يوليو 2010)

و يبارك فيك و بك يا اخ عمار


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع مرتب


----------



## المهدى1 (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع
وجزاك الله كل خير
ونتمني المزيد من مواضيعك الممتازة

متابع


----------



## silent eyes (5 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكرك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد فرج ابوزيد (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس ايمن


----------



## ابوEYAD (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة


----------



## eng_teto75 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع
وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## korzaty (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور جدا جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين*


----------



## Hamad.M (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## achirali (7 نوفمبر 2010)

Good job thanks very much


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكل المشاركات

ارجو يكون الموضوع افادكم


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 أغسطس 2011)

*استفساران*

شكرا جزيلا موضوع رائع جدا والله ... ولكن عندي استفساران بسيطان احدهما يتعلق بالموضوع والاخر لا ... اولا: لماذا نبرد الهواء الخارج من الشاحن قبل دخوله لغرف الاحتراق ؟؟ اليس من الافضل ان يبقى ساخنا لكي نزيد من كفائة شحنة المزيج؟؟؟
ثانيا: لماذا نستخدم مكابح هوائية في المركبات الثقية ولا نستخدم مكابح هيدروليكية؟؟ اريد الجواب على هذه الاسباب مع التوضيحات اللازمة اذا امكن وشكرا جزيلا لك مقدما 

تحياتي


----------



## zain125 (25 يناير 2013)

الف شكر علي جميل الشرح


----------



## smooz (26 يناير 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا


----------



## I love Iraq (7 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------

